# Water Softener Salt and Water Retention



## amateurmale (Oct 15, 2014)

Those that have a water softener here, do u drink the water?   I had one installed a few months back and I swear I stay water logged.


----------



## greggy (Oct 15, 2014)

Had mine a few years ago but have never really had that issue. Did you have a water test done after installation to see if the water quality is right. Culligan checks mine regularly and adjusts if needed.


----------



## amateurmale (Oct 16, 2014)

greggy said:


> Had mine a few years ago but have never really had that issue. Did you have a water test done after installation to see if the water quality is right. Culligan checks mine regularly and adjusts if needed.




good idea….


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 6, 2014)

Your settings are off if you taste salt.  Salt is used to electrically charge the water with the polymer beads  to bind the calcium to the beads to soften it. Its not melting and you are drinking it  . What brand take a pic and post  it


----------



## amateurmale (Dec 17, 2014)

Its a Clack


----------



## chrisr116 (Dec 17, 2014)

Ironbuilt said:


> Your settings are off if you taste salt.  Salt is used to electrically charge the water with the polymer beads  to bind the calcium to the beads to soften it. Its not melting and you are drinking it  . What brand take a pic and post  it


Damn..IB..impressive


----------

